# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello Folks

## clareb4

Hi all

I'm Clare from Devon, UK. I've worked with Excel in a very basic way for a long time but am now attempting to create some dashboards for a client of mine so will probably have lots of questions.  :Confused: 

Thanks for having me
Clare

----------


## arlu1201

Hello clareb4, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello clareb4, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello clareb4, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello clareb4, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello clareb4, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello clareb4, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello clareb4, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello clareb4, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello clareb4, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello clareb4, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello clareb4, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello clareb4, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello clareb4, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello clareb4, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello clareb4, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello clareb4, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello clareb4, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello clareb4, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello clareb4, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello clareb4, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello clareb4, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello clareb4, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello clareb4, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello clareb4, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello clareb4, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello clareb4, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello clareb4, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

